# hostangabe



## foxx21 (16. März 2003)

hallo habe folgendes problem 

will eine webcam auf die homepage einbaun

benütze dazu snapcam

muss jetzt da meinen serverhost eingeben

das mach ich auch er erstellt dann eine file namens webcam.jpg

das problem ist jedoch das das ins www verzeicnis muss

weiß aber nicht wie ich das angeben soll, bzw. es funktioniert nicht wenn ichs so eingee

http://www.meinhost.at/www

wenn ich hingegen dann das file webcam jpg ins http://www.verzeichnis schiebe gehts schon bzw. ja klar nur ein bild weil ers immer ins hauptverzeichnis lädt, wie soll ich also den host angeben??


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2003)

Öhm also ich verstehe dein Problem mit dem WWW Verzeichnis nicht so wirklich. Was hast du denn noch für welche ? Und das immer nur ein Bild da ist, ist doch normal. Das muss doch überschrieben werden, damit es sozusagen aktualisiert wird.


----------



## foxx21 (17. März 2003)

ja das problem ist das ich das webcam.jpg nicht ins http://www. verzeichnis bekomme weil ich den host nich so angeben, kann das heiß er kann das bild nicht überschreiben weil er ja nicht weiß wohin, 


ich habe also meinen server

wenn ich meinen host eingeben lädt er das bild ganz am anfang hin

dort sind aber 3 ordner 

einer davon ist 

www

und dort muss ers reinladen damit
ichs dann unter

http://www.meinhost.at/webcam.jpg

abrufen kann


verstehst??


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2003)

joah irgendwie schon, aber das wird doch sicherlich via ftp übertragen, warum kannst du dann nicht das verzeichnis angeben ?


----------



## foxx21 (18. März 2003)

ja wird per ftp übertragen aber kann das verzeichnis nicht angeben nur den host

vielleicht kann ich das ja irgendwie so angeben??


http://www.meinhost.com/webcam

aber funktioniert nicht

wie müsste ich die hostangabe dann machen??

danke


----------



## dfd1 (18. März 2003)

Vileicht hilft dir mein angehängtes Bild ein wenig. 
Unter entferntes Verzeichnis (oder so ähnlich) musst du das gewünschte Verzechnis auf dem FTP-Server angeben.


----------



## foxx21 (19. März 2003)

nein leider da das programm snapview ja nicht wie ein normales ftp programm aufgebaut ist, es ist ganz simple mann sollte einfach folgendes ausfüllen, ist auch nur eine oberfläche sonst nichts, ich weiß aber nicht was ich bei host reinschreiben soll, wenn ich http://www.meinhost.com reinschreibe lädt er das in das hauptverzeichnis auf das ich aber per browser nicht zugreifen kann ich habs auch schon mit

http://www.meinhost.com/www probiert

funktioniert aber auch nicht ganz







aber danke für deine mühe!


----------

